# Pregnancy as a Single Lesbian



## Allie23 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi there everyone!

I'm new to all this and currently considering all my options.  I'm going to start making appointments with various clinics soon.  But I'm just wondering if there are any other single lesbians out there who would be willing to share their experiences.

Given that I'm not in a relationship, I'm aware that the whole process is only going to increase the likelihood of people presuming that I am straight.  How have you all handled this?  Did you "come-out" to the people in the clinic?  Or in baby-groups if you've got a little one? If you have an older child, how did you explain your sexuality to them if you weren't in a relationship?

So many questions!


----------



## LisaAndLaura (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi Allie

I can't answer your questions I'm afraid, but just wanted to say hello and welcome!  We didn't go down the clinic route, and were lucky enough to conceive using AI at home.  Best of luck on your journey.

Lisa xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Allie if you pop onto the single girls thread (the pregnant and parenting side) there are some single lesbians  who are mums or pregnant who could help you
Lx


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes, come and say hello to other singlies! Funnily enough I think a lot of people think we must be lesbians 'cos we done this alone!   

Welcome!
GIA Tooxx


----------



## midnightaction (May 20, 2003)

I am a single lesbian who is currently pregnant, I get alot of assumptions even from people who know me who think I had a relapse and slept with a man to get pregnant, it's a bit ridiculous really and I love putting them straight !! (No pun intended !!!  )

As other have said, come and join us on the singles thread  

Sarah x x


----------



## southern_angel (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi Allie, 

I'm a single lesbian mum to a baby boy and finding the whole experience very 'interesting' in terms of what others assume   No he wasn't an accident, yes I am still a goldstar lesbian!!! 

Happy to chat more by pm or email   

Angel


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I'm interested to know, have many ladies over 40 had success with AI at home, with donor sperm?  I'm still looking for a donor, but am mindful of the fact that I'm 40 , nearly 41  and even if I do find one chances are very slim it would work.  I have on and off 'unexplained' infertility.  Just seems to be age and hormones coming into play.  But, I'm still hoping.

Finding a donor is the hard thing.  I did ask one friend, as a possible Known Donor, but he said he wouldnt be able to do it, because of his personal circumstances with new gf etc.  So I'm having to consider alternatives, ie donor sites.  It's all very scary 

Good luck everyone.

xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Babynumber,

It may be worth you asking your question over on the Over 40's board

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=162.0

Good luck on your journey

Shelley x


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you Shelley xx


----------



## EllieBrighton (May 16, 2012)

Hello I just thought I would see if you were still on this, as I am in a similar situation.

I am a 33 year old single lesbian living in brighton and i have just ordered my first batch of sperm for my first IUI treatment next month. I would LOVE to talk to anyone similar as although have lots of supportive friends, I don't know anyone else going though anything even remotely similar to me.

Let me know if you can share!

Ellie xx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi ladies  Hope you all don't mind me crushing in  and I was wonder if you could tell me how to go about using sperm donor from either home or IUI as I don't really know where to start blah blah  really hope you could help me please.
Thank you.
Becky7 xx


----------

